# Checking in.



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

Great site; lots of great information.

Weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve had a 22â€ Weber Kettle, Smokey Joe, and Char-Broil Water Smoker for many years.  The smoker rusted out and we dumped the 22-incher for a Weber Genesis natural gas and the SJ is on loan to my father-in-law.  I wish Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d kept the 22-incher for occasional use, but our deck is rather small.

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m looking to get another smoker (Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m not having much luck smoking with the Genesis).  Weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re planning on getting into RVing next year, so Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m considering getting the electric Rival for use at home and on the road.  The search for information and opinions led me to this site, or should I say gold mine!

BTW, do you smell smoke?

Pat

p.s. Just noticed the helmets on the smilies...nice touch!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! It sounds like you are bringing a fair amount of experience with you. Looking forward to hearing and seeing your smokes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.. Post some pics when you do a smoke.. We like pics here.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, curious about your handle, I've told a lot of people (OK Grunts) to "pop smoke"


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

Pop Smoke!
Welcome to SMF, and I also do believe I can recognize a fellow addict when I meet them !!!


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

I was a Grunt once...and young. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pat


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pop Smoke, if your thinking about getting into RVing you might check out this site http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm "Len Satic" on that site. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pat


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool, I been spending most of my time here lately learning to smoke, but I'm leaving on mine in the morning for a week, 37' Class A gasser with 3 slides


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

We're looking at a Casita 17' TT.  I'm interested in boondocking as much as possible.  We're just arguing about the floor plan.

On another site, someone posted a pic of a Class A pulling a Casita.  I guess it was for the "help". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pat


----------



## fudley (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 4, 2007)

Me too, Welcome to SMF and hope you enjoy the place as much as us!

BTW.......Finally agree with me do ya Blackhawk with the "OK Grunts" remark...


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Heya Pop! Welcome to SMF! There's alot of smoker info here, and since I would assume you have a little time before the next RV season, take advantage of it. Enjoy and Happy Trails!


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

Will do, thanks.

I was just looking at your menu for you bud's 50th. Clearly this site isn't all about "smoke".  Good stuff!

Pat


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Heh...Thank ye kindly. Well, I DID sear the loins on a HOT charcoal grill, and the Hammy Sammies were smoked, of course, and the big wedge of Gouda as well. Boy that stuff is sooo good with some apple on it  :{)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Pat -

Sounds like you've got alot going on. You might want to look into something small to hawl around like a ECB or a WSM with that RV.


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks, Debi.

That's why I was looking at the Rival electric (or any electric) so I wouldn't have to carry large bags of chunk charcoal.  Of course, like dog food, I don't have to bring the whole 40 lb bag, so my options are still wide open.  I'm wondering though, in "no open fire" areas, if the electric would still be a better choice.

Pat


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, technically, a smoker ain't an open fire, is it? Electric pulls some juice. And if you go to sites without it, would will be giving up maybe 25% of a 5KW generator to the smoker. just something to toss into the equation.


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Pat.  We're glad you're here!  You're going to be torn between which you enjoy more......Rving or smoking.  It's really nice when you can do them both at the same time!


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 4, 2007)

Tell that to my old deck.  Those sparks did a job on it first time out.  I've got an Ipe deck now.

Good point.  I've already got a genny, but listening to it for 8 to 12 hours, that's the last nail in the coffin on electric I guess.

@ BA_LoKo

Well, I've done lots of smoking in the past.  Just looking to get a new smoker and get back in it.  Being able to do both is an added pleasure.

BTW, my past smoking was just the basic Turks, Chicks, and Pigs.  I'm looking forward to doing some of the other stuff you guys are doing.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 5, 2007)

How do you see smoke from 30,000' going about a million miles an hour
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Proud to be a Grunt


----------



## richtee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey  that stuff they use for underlayment for  tile  hardibacker...etc.. cement board. Get a sheet and place it under the smoker. FIREPROOF.


----------



## gramason (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## pop smoke! (Nov 5, 2007)

WonderBoard!  Great idea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I used some leftover Terracotta tiles after the first fiasco.  The Ipe deck won't burn, but I can use it other places.

Wow! And this is only day-one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks all.

Pat


----------



## richtee (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey..it's why we're here. Well, besides the Q-view anyway


----------

